# Pfad zur PHP-Binary



## darkness_08 (25. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,
ich stehe gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch.
Versuche Contao per Contao-Manager zu installieren.



> Bitte geben Sie den Pfad zu Ihrem PHP-Binary ein. Das Binary muss dieselbe PHP-Version sein wie der Webprozess.


Welchen Pfad zu Binary hat denn dort ein WebX mit PHP-FPM?

/usr/bin/php ist damit ja wohl nicht gemeint.


----------



## Till (25. Apr. 2018)

Zitat von darkness_08:


> /usr/bin/php ist damit ja wohl nicht gemeint.


Doch, denke ich schon. Warum contao das wissen will? Keine Ahnung


----------



## darkness_08 (25. Apr. 2018)

Ok, danke. Werde ich mal testen.
Wenn ich den Contao-Manager nachträglich installiere, wird auch keine Frage gestellt.
Wird doch abgefragt.
PS: Wer php7  nach dieser installation durchgeführt hat:
https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-install-php-7-on-debian/
muss dann auch entsprechende bin-Datei verwenden. Z.B. /opt/php-7.1/bin/php


----------



## Tian (22. März 2019)

Ich erhalte den Fehler, dass der Composer nicht installiert werden, konnte bei der Installtion vom Contao Manager. Kann es an einer falschen Pfadangabe liegen? Ist /usr/bin/php der standardmäßige PHP Pfad? Muss der Composer global installiert sein?


----------



## janvl (21. März 2020)

Hallo
ich suche ebenso der Binary wegen Nextcloud, da muss ich mit php occ ..... einige cli-programme starten.
5.6 und 7.1 liegen in /opt.
Ich habe aber auch 7.2 und 7.3 installiert kann aber keine binary finden.
Mit phpinfo bekomme ich wo ini-Dateien liegen aber nicht der Binary.

Ich nutze PHP-FPM.

[GELÖST]

Binaries liegen in /usr/bin für jede version ein binary.
/usr/bin/php7.3

MfG
Jan


----------

